# hi im new and i want to get on well



## corn snake man

hi im newish and i have bin picked on so i am gunner tell u sum things about me so i got on well thx
i am harry im a 10 year old boy
i got 3 corn snakes hopefolly a ball python soon 
i cum on here and leren more about snakes
well thx for looking and plz dont take the miki out of me thx


----------



## erialc

Hello Harry I am pretty new here myself and enjoy visiting to read as much as I can about snakes and other peoples experiences with them.

Hope you will learn as much as I am doing and enjoy being here


----------



## rachy

corn snake man said:


> hi im newish and i have bin picked on so i am gunner tell u sum things about me so i got on well thx
> i am harry im a 10 year old boy
> i got 3 corn snakes hopefolly a ball python soon
> i cum on here and leren more about snakes
> well thx for looking and plz dont take the miki out of me thx


If you didn't act like such a div you would get on fine here!


----------



## corn snake man

klklkl


----------



## Zodiac

thanks for finally making an introduction!!!! shame I had to ask you lol. Just take my advice what I wrote in PM and you will do just fine mate. oh, and welcome !


----------



## Asha

welcome to the site.

if you stop lying about the snakes you don't have, and stop posting pointless threads - people might start being nicer to you.

if you're 10 why aren't you in school? i saw you post your ill, hope it's nothing too bad?


----------



## odyssey

corn snake man said:


> hi im newish and i have bin picked on so i am gunner tell u sum things about me so i got on well thx
> i am harry im a 10 year old boy
> i got 3 corn snakes hopefolly a ball python soon
> i cum on here and leren more about snakes
> well thx for looking and plz dont take the miki out of me thx


 
in another thread i have just been reading it stats you were willing to offer wrecexotics a breeding pair of spider royals. yet on here you say that you own '3 corns and hopefully a ball' so from this i can see why people are getting abit pee'd off with you, because to be honest you are really begining to get on mine.


----------



## iiisecondcreep

Welcome, Harry.


----------



## JS Reptile

Hi harry 

Although i have not been on this forum long i have found that the people on here are Very helpfull, and will try to help you whatever your problem might be, so if you go around lying about yourself and pissin people off the only one that loses is you, nobody cares how many snakes you do or do not have thay just care that the ones you do have a being are being looked after and cared for and thay are here to help you with that so enjoy the forum learn new things and by the way :welcome1:


----------



## jennibob

:welcome1: to rfuk


----------



## redeyedanny

hi, there.

im the frog man:welcome1:


----------



## ratking

come on folks give the kid a break it takes balls to come on and do this after wat weve gave him over the last few days lets try to educate him rather than putt him down im note condoneing wat he did but hes trying lets help thats wat the forums for so welcome mate be honest treat people like u want to be treated


----------



## Andy Nightingale

And don't tell any of the admin team you're age. Think you need to be 13 for the forums so shhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## barski

what you need lad is a fully grown retic

all are problems solved:no1:


----------



## emma_fyfe

barski said:


> what you need lad is a fully grown retic
> 
> all are problems solved:no1:


any need for that? 

:welcome1:to the forum corn snake man: victory:


----------



## Zodiac

I think if you apply your interest in reptiles accordingly you will go far  a 10year old who knows about fire morphs aint too shabby, wish my interest in herps started then! I would definately know a hell of a lot more by now  stick at it. Stick to the rules of the forum and I'm sure things will be fine


----------



## barski

listen guys ok the retic quote was below the belt but i never rushed for my credit card so quick when he offerd a breeding pair of spider balls for £300


water under the bridge mate but dont post dross i spend hard earned cash on this forum as do thousands of others 

glad to see another youngster into herps i got a garter snake when i was 10 for my first snake 

oh and:welcome1:


----------



## barski

emma_fyfe said:


> any need for that?
> 
> :welcome1:to the forum corn snake man: victory:


 
there we go all friends again:lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe

barski said:


> there we go all friends again:lol2:


 
:lol2: good boy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi

Welcome Harry.

Lets hope we'll have no more silly posts and everyone can get along merrily!

x


----------



## stuartdouglas

Missed all that, but welcome anyway


----------



## AshMashMash

Hey harry again  haha... you dont need to say hi, we all know you! lol

Welcome


----------



## Sid.lola

Nice to see you're trying to do it right.

:welcome1: to your fresh start


----------



## Emmaj

ratking said:


> come on folks give the kid a break it takes balls to come on and do this after wat weve gave him over the last few days lets try to educate him rather than putt him down im note condoneing wat he did but hes trying lets help thats wat the forums for so welcome mate be honest treat people like u want to be treated


 
couldnt agree with you more there: victory:

does anyone else remember that advert with the kids.........my so and so is bigger than your so and so.........(and so on....)

Also he is a kid its something kids do make up short tails and lil fibs to try and become popular 

I have an 8 year old that told me this morning his kitten is a super kitten she can do this that and they other i just laugh and agree with him

so i think he should be given a chance to try and fit in 

welcome to the forum harry :welcome1:


----------



## crazyg

Wen I Registed Im Sure I Had To Be 13 Or Over


----------



## crazyg

hey his spelling has improved


----------



## Myo

crazyg said:


> Wen I Registed Im Sure I Had To Be 13 Or Over


 

And you're spelling is top notch too(!)


----------



## Emmaj

crazyg said:


> hey his spelling has improved


If you have nothing nice to say why bother posting 

he is trying to make a mends so give him a break 

Im 30 and my spelling is rubbish so whats the age got to do with anything 

didnt realise that the spelling police had been created 

There are many people on this forum that have bad spelling are you gonna go round and mention it to all of them?


----------



## Iliria

:welcome1:


----------



## mrnice

:welcome1: to rfuk


----------



## Gecko_guy

Don't do anything stupid kid and you'll be fine. I made a stupid comment about anacondas when I first came on here and I wasn't very popular. Don't insult people and don't post any turd (unless it's in off topic). And :welcome1: to the highly addictive world of reptiles and RFUK.


----------



## corn snake man

odyssey said:


> in another thread i have just been reading it stats you were willing to offer wrecexotics a breeding pair of spider royals. yet on here you say that you own '3 corns and hopefully a ball' so from this i can see why people are getting abit pee'd off with you, because to be honest you are really begining to get on mine.


yes becose a m8 wants to get rid of them


----------



## Zodiac

corn snake man said:


> yes becose a m8 wants to get rid of them



well in that case, from now on just state the truth. If a friend wants to get rid of them and you're putting in a word for him you mention that! 

peace and good luck! : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum, hope it gets better for you.


----------



## medusa0373

Welcome back, hope you get on a bit better this time round - well done for making a "new start".

Good luck, I'm sure if you treat people here with respect they will return the compliment to you.

:welcome1:


----------



## odyssey

corn snake man said:


> yes becose a m8 wants to get rid of them


let you mate advertise them himself instead of trying to make out they are yours.:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

odyssey said:


> let you mate advertise them himself instead of trying to make out they are yours.:whip:


I think someone already covered that one further up there.............:whistling2:


----------



## lobley

:welcome1: to the forum.
glad your still with us : victory:

mandie


----------



## kieran8143

hahaha and welcome to the forum


----------



## Pauline

corn snake man said:


> yes becose a m8 wants to get rid of them


Is this the same mate that is selling the CRBs that you pm'd me about? I'm still waiting for the pics.


----------



## odyssey

Emmaj said:


> I think someone already covered that one further up there.............:whistling2:


 
yeah that would of been me :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## reptileboy11

hi i thort you were banned?? kl yore here!!


----------



## emma_fyfe

reptileboy11 said:


> hi i thort you were banned?? kl yore here!!


what? the last post on this thread was almost 6 months ago!:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola

emma_fyfe said:


> what? the last post on this thread was almost 6 months ago!:lol2:


He's been looking for him - is his 'friend'


----------



## emma_fyfe

Sid.lola said:


> He's been looking for him - is his 'friend'


 
ah ok! i get it now..


----------



## Meko

Sid.lola said:


> He's been looking for him - is his 'friend'


 
yep, definately his 'friend'.. imaginary friend more than likely. Not having a go at peoples spelling but if their school teaches kids to have identically terrible spelling then............ hmmmm


----------



## RICK 13

have i missed something here?
cheers rick :bash:


----------

